# Traverse City, Michigan



## Aeris Winterood (Jan 29, 2002)

I am looking to game in Northern Michigan. I look to play or DM a D & D game in the area.  Just not many people around here play...


----------



## Samnell (Jan 29, 2002)

Argh! We have exactly the same problem, but we're on the far side of the state from each other. You're right, no one seems to game up here.


----------

